# T-Mac to retire after contract expires?



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i think he said something like retiring after his contract is over in houston in 2010!

NOOOOO!!!! this cant be true... i wanna see mac play into his 30's! 2010 is way to early


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



crazyfan said:


> i think he said something like retiring after his contract is over in houston in 2010!
> 
> NOOOOO!!!! this cant be true... i wanna see mac play into his 30's! 2010 is way to early


I think he wont if you promise him that you wud like to look after his kids.:wink:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

*wtf???*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

Title changed, if you put it that way EVERYONE is to retire.... 

Not really news to me, I think I've heard T-Mac say that before already, the possibility of him retiring after he finishes this contract. Still a good 5yrs left, lets hope it'll be a good healthy 5 years.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

I heard he might play a year or two after the contract expires.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



36 Karat said:


> He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..


 I wanna save this post.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



ChicagoIllini said:


> I wanna save this post.


put it in your sig


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



36 Karat said:


> He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..


:laugh: He's been averaging something like 36 ppg over the last five, then he has back spasms, and you're saying he'll never drop 40 again in his career?


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

wow if this is true thats a shame. he is such an unbelievable player. even better then kobe. but if i were him i would retire to because it seems like hes injured every other game!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Whoever said he will not have another 40 point game will very soon eat his own words. What a fool.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



36 Karat said:


> He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..


:laugh:


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

There ya go. 40 in back to back games.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

"He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone.."


hahahahahahahahahah
ahahhahahahah
seriously, hahahhahahahhaahaahahhahahaahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



36 Karat said:


> He's past his prime, and he realizes that. With all these back issues, I can see him never having a 40+ point game again. EVER. The definition ot T-Mac "exploding" from this point on will be a 30 point drop on the Raptors. And I thought Shaq was injury prone..


 :biggrin: baka :biggrin: 

you must have been feeling real low when you posted that. did your dog run away.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*

Aight..I'm a T-Mac hater, lol, at least I can say that.

Hitokiri, set your purse down while I go put some water in your momma's dish.

Now, back to my senses.

How about this..within 2 years people will be able to make a legitimate case to why T-Mac's not a top 10 player in the league.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: t-mac to retire!!!!*



36 Karat said:


> Aight..I'm a T-Mac hater, lol, at least I can say that.
> 
> Hitokiri, set your purse down while I go put some water in your momma's dish.
> 
> ...


that's pretty funny (unoriginal but funny) i can see you in no time with your own comedy show. keep up the craft dog.


----------

